# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts de Wijk (Muntendam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: de Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Wijk en Grevelink, Muntendam

Adres: Julianaplein 2-B, Muntendam

Website: www.muntendam.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts de Wijk*

----------

